# Is there a way to prevent a Marcraft vanity top from scratching so easily?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Lay a ¼" beveled glass sheet over it or do not put anything 'scratchy' on it?

DM


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

These tops have a relatively short lifespan. They usually rupture around the drain within 5 years. 
Unless you're good at stone refinishing, you're stuck with this situation.
As Danger said, keep items harder then the finish off the surface.
Ron


----------

